# this looks SOOOO scary!



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Scary Mary Poppins


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

HAHAHAHA!!!

I almost had to cover my eyes!

Good find, kittie!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That was a good edit.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

hilarious.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ditto ed.
the new nanny for that tv show ..let's see those brats talk back now hahah


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

haha That was funny!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice edit!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

And I thought Klowns were scary!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Klowns _are _scary...

_Debbie Stone_: We were up at "the top of the world" and we saw this shooting star and we decided to go look for it. But instead of finding the shooting star we saw this... this circus tent. And that's when we went inside, and that is when we saw those people in those... those pink, cotton candy cocoons. Dave, it was not a circus tent. It was something else.

_Dave Hanson_: What? What?

_Mike Tobacco_: It was a space ship. And there was these things, these killer clowns, and they shot popcorn at us! We barely got away!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

WOW I thought mary was scary to start with but damn now Im horrified


----------

